# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  10 دانشگاه برتر دنیا

## Joker72

موسسه U.S. News & World Report طبق روال هر سال، فهرست 20 دانشگاه برتر دنیا را منتشر کرد که در آن مشخص شده، هاروارد، بهترین دانشگاه دنیا است. 

این موسسه برای رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و کالج های دنیا شهرت دارد و امسال نیز کالج ویلیامز و دانشگاه پرینکستون را بهترین موسسه های عالی آمریکا معرفی کرد. در فهرست امسال، هاروارد در رتبه دوم دسته بندی شد. 

به گزارش «واشنگتن پست»، برای آمریکایی ها بسیار عجیب بود که دانشگاه پرینکستون در رتبه بالاتر از دانشگاه ملی آنها قرار گرفته است. البته این برتری فقط در مورد پرستیژ و کارکرد هیئت علمی است و از بقیه مناظر، همچنان هاروارد در رتبه اول قرار دارد. 

در ادامه فهرست برترین دانشگاه ها را از دید این موسسه مشاهده کنید.

*1. دانشگاه هاروارد 

Harvard University
*
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................

*2. موسسه فناوری ماساچوست 

Massachusetts Institute of Technology
*
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................

*3. دانشگاه کالیفرنیا –برکلی 

University of California, Berkeley
*
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
*
4. دانشگاه استنفورد

Stanford University
*
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
*
5. دانشگاه آکسفورد (انگلستان)

University of Oxford - United Kingdom
*

----------


## ali.z

از استفورد خوشم اومد میرم همونجا:yahoo (4):

----------


## Joker72

*6. دانشگاه کمبریج (انگلستان)

University of Cambridge - United Kingdom*.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .......................................*
7. موسسه فناوری کالیفرنیا

California Institute of Technology
*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .......................................*
8. دانشگاه کالیفرنیا – لس‌آنجلس

University of California, Los Angeles
*

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .......................................*
9. دانشگاه شیکاگو

University of Chicago
*

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .......................................*
10. دانشگاه کلمبیا

Columbia University
*

----------


## bbehzad

دانشگاه پیام نور تهرانم رتبه 11 تو جهان

----------


## mahsa92

اگه اينا دانشگاه اينجوري دارن ما مال ما اسمش مهد كودكم نيست !!

----------


## joozef

دانشگاه های انگلیس شبیه قلعه های توی فیلم هری پاتر هست !!! :Yahoo (68): 
آدم خوف میکنه :yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

Harvard  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
i'm coming for u

----------


## BackStreetBoys

علوم پزشکی ساری کجاس پَ ؟

دانشگاه آکسفورد ،شبیه مسجد جامع های مشهده :yahoo (4):

این دانشگاهارو با دانشگاهایی که تو فرصت برابر میگه ناموسا مقایسه کنید :/

----------


## kouchoulou

> Harvard 
> i'm coming for u



Me too....ما نیز هم... :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## masood2013

فقط و فقط دانشگاه هاروارد آمریکا، حتی اگه رتبش تو جهان 1000 هم بشه، بازم بهترینه، هاروارد جون منتظر باش دارم میام.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dynamic

دانشگاههای ما مخروبه هایی هستند که فقط به علت کنکور و استرس و انتظارات یک رنگ و یک شکل والدین از بچه هاشون توی ذهن بچه ها"نه هیچ جای دیگه" ارزش های غیر واقعی پیدا کردند وگرنه مهد کودک هم زیادشونه.
از سرفصل ها ی تدریس هم صحبتی نشه بهتره حدودا 50 سال عقب هستیند! یعنی نطلبی که 50 سال پیش سفصل بوده ماشالا الان میشه سرفصل دروس دانشگاههای ما.
کلا دور هم خوش هم هستیم و اقتخارم میکنیم داریم توی دانشگاه فلان دولتی و مادر و .... درس میخونیم. من که فقط میخندم.وقتی بحث قیاس پیش بیاد.

----------


## sajadopera

اگه اینا دانشگاه هستن 
پس این جایی ک ما درس میخونیم کجاس ؟
واقعا خوش ب حال شون

----------

